# raising gas insert off firebox floor



## kal72 (Nov 7, 2018)

I am installing a gas insert (converting from wood burning) and want to raise it off the floor of the fireplace by 4-5".  I was either going to build a removable concrete board platform (i.e. metal studs with a concerete board platform, but thinking to achieve 5" it would be easier just to prop it up with four 4 1/2 thick cinder blocks under the legs.

Do I need to use refractory/firebrick for this use or can I use regular or lightweight cinder block under the legs of the stove (maybe even leftover patio paving stones)


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 7, 2018)

You can use ANY of those non-combustible items, but you will need 
something under the front of the unit & the surround to either side.
We use a rectangular "box", welded up from scrap steel plate from the local steel vendor.  
We paint it whatever color the unit & surround are.
You could always brake-bend some aluminum AROUND some blocks & paint it.
The surround is usually about 2" out from the fireplace facing & our "box" is usually 
about 4 -5" out & it looks really nice when done well...


----------



## kal72 (Nov 7, 2018)

DAKSY said:


> You can use ANY of those non-combustible items, but you will need
> something under the front of the unit & the surround to either side.
> We use a rectangular "box", welded up from scrap steel plate from the local steel vendor.
> We paint it whatever color the unit & surround are.
> ...




thanks DAKSY, so non combustible but don't need fire rated underneath, cool? As for your suggestion for addressing the front of the unit, the insert I am using has a generous faceplate that extends about 7" on all edges of the fireplace which will cover up that bottom section that I raise.  Unless I am missing something.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 7, 2018)

The surround usually only comes down a point that is even with the bottom of the fire box. 
The surround & the fire box sit on the hearth. If you raise the box, you will raise the surround. 
Maybe you could post a pic of which unit you intend to install...


----------



## kal72 (Nov 7, 2018)

It is a regency lr14. It has a four sided faceplate option that extends 7 inches below the bottom of the fireplace. See link below.

https://assets.regency-fire.com/getdoc/16fb1868-7bda-4d93-a623-79af606d1309/R-HRI4E


----------



## kal72 (Nov 7, 2018)

kal72 said:


> It is a regency lr14. It has a four sided faceplate option that extends 7 inches below the bottom of the fireplace. See link below.
> 
> https://assets.regency-fire.com/getdoc/16fb1868-7bda-4d93-a623-79af606d1309/R-HRI4E


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 7, 2018)

OK, I get it.You can use a picture frame surround. 
You're probably gonna hafta stack a COUPLE of 
different sized bricks/blocks/concrete board to make 
sure the height off the firebox floor matches the height
off the hearth, but it's doable. 
Post a finished pic when it's done.


----------

